# Meursault Vs Lord of the Fireflies



## TruetoCheese

[size=+2]*Meursault vs Lord of the Fireflies*[/size]



Spoiler: Arena:



*Format:* 4v4 single
*Style:* set best of three followed by a regular battle. see additional rules
*DQ:* ten days
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Super Fang, direct healing, Attract. Moves will never inflict confusion.
*Arena Description:* Cliffside Beach
A long beach with a tall, rocky cliff on one side, and the ocean on the other. There are rocks scattered around, but it's mostly sandy.
*Additional Rules:* Trainers will PM all 4 Pokémon choices to the ref, along with which one they will send out first. The ref reveals the first picks, as well as the bench picks, and the battle proceeds in 4 bouts of 1v1 battles. Bouts end when there's a knockout, and after all four bouts, the trainers have a standard single battle with their remaining Pokémon to determine the winner.



*Meursault's active squad*

 *Ruin* the genderless Baltoy <Levitate> @ Moon Stone
 *Myryam* the female Ferroseed <Iron Barbs> @ Occa Berry
 *Ringi Cordeiro* the female Monferno <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Mawatari Yuzuko* the female Slakoth <Truant> @ Expert Belt
 *Łebsko* the female Slowpoke <Oblivious> @ Lum Berry
 *Setsuna* the female Natu <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg
 *Chibiusa* the female Azurill <Huge Power> @ Soothe Bell
 *Mamoru* the male Budew <Poison Point> @ Big Root
 *Kath* the male Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
 *Haruka* the female Gible <Sand Veil> @ Lucky Egg


*Lord of the Fireflies's active squad*

 *Alice in Chain Chomps* the female Mawile <Intimidate> @ Sachet
 *Lewis Knaveburn* the male Monferno <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Autumn of Ambitions* the female Froslass <Snow Cloak> @ Bright Powder
 *Jules Vernfield* the male Accelgor <Hydration> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Dame Noire* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Electirizer
 *Hats Justhats* the male Dunsparce <Serene Grace> @ Rocky Helmet
 *Keyrielle Phlebotinum* the female Klefki <Prankster> @ Red Card
 *Moonflower* the female Corsola <Hustle> @ Zoom Lens
 *Mia Rhinestone* the female Sneasel <Inner Focus> @ Razor Claw
 *Marlboro of Eastcloud* the male Cottonee <Infiltrator> @ Sun Stone

-Select four of your lovely maidens and maimens and who you would like to send out first.
-Do you want me to post command order now or after the PMs? Since it could affect choices.
-Also the shiny party sprites for Cottonee and Froslass appear to be out of commission. I know there is no way this can be forgiven, but please find it in your heart to continue with just a green sheep :C (If you choose them, LotF, I'll put 'em as shinies in the battle)

-Hell, it's a bout time.

-FUCK I FORGOT THE PERIOD AFTER THE VS


----------



## nastypass

Not that it's relevant in this matchup, but Łebsko has Sheer Ignorance, which I think has been approved? Not entirely sure here.

Also, command order gets posted with the teams.


----------



## Eifie

Meursault said:


> Not that it's relevant in this matchup, but Łebsko has Sheer Ignorance, which I think has been approved? Not entirely sure here.


It hasn't been approved yet. Approved attributes are listed in the second post in the Signature Booking Office.


----------



## nastypass

Eifie said:


> It hasn't been approved yet. Approved attributes are listed in the second post in the Signature Booking Office.


Got it, thanks. Jack's response sounded like he was approving it but I wasn't sure; didn't notice the list.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Yeah, I didn't see Lebsko's SIG TRIB on the list when I was drawing up the squads, so I didn't throw it in.

Aaaaanyway, on to the festivities! (The bolded Pokemon are your starting choices)



Spoiler: Meursault's Party



 *Ringi Cordeiro the female Monferno <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg*
 *Ruin* the genderless Baltoy <Levitate> @ Moon Stone
 *Haruka* the female Gible <Sand Veil> @ Lucky Egg
 *Mawatari Yuzuko* the female Slakoth <Truant> @ Expert Belt





Spoiler: Lord of the Fireflies' Party



 *Marlboro of Eastcloud the male Cottonee <Infiltrator> @ Sun Stone*
 *Moonflower* the female Corsola <Hustle> @ Zoom Lens
 *Mia Rhinestone* the female Sneasel <Inner Focus> @ Razor Claw
 *Lewis Knaveburn* the male Monferno <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg



*flips a coin*
*coin is in the air*
*checks coin*
*coin is still in the air*
*checks watch*
*coin is still in the air*
*coin lands on its side*
*opens random.org*

...

-Lord of the Fireflies commands first!
-Meursault commands third! Wait nevermind, second, since we seem to have two competitors.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

argh

Use Tailwind, then Stun Spore and Nature Power while floating above the water! If you're taunted, use Frustration and vent out as much as you can! If they Protect an you're not Taunted on the second or last action, use Cotton Guard.

*Tailwind / Frustration ~ Stun Spore / Frustration / Cotton Guard ~ Nature Power / Frustration / Cotton Guard*


----------



## nastypass

hm. let's go with:

*Encore (wait for Tailwind) ~ Nasty Plot ~ Heat Wave*


----------



## TruetoCheese

It is common knowledge amongst Asberians that ASB is the only thing that they breathe. Any other form of media, consumption or contact-by-proximity is tantamount to sin. And this is why the resident trainers go to great lengths to hide their worldly weaknesses. The current ruling Lord, of the of the Fireflies family, and Sault, of the Meur family of reversed naming conventions, were avid TCG players (before they met their respectively grisly ends at the hands and firearms of the Asber Hobby Containment Unit).

Meursault shifted her weight from one foot to another, then back again. Her hands kneading sweat into each other’s palms. “What if we had a bench?” she asked.

“To sit on? I wouldn’t mind. Storage rooms aren’t all their cracked up to be.” Of the Fireflies was leaned against a wall, perhaps by force, perhaps by his own affinity to being encircled by brooms and buckets. His neck was locked in place, straining to achieve the maximum possible height; dare he let the bristles come close to his manicured face.

“No I meant for the…” Meursault caught the word in her mouth and carefully signed the letters T, C and then G in quick succession. Her hands were shivering by the time she got to the last letter, so it was more like two O’s.

Of the Fireflies’ ruling party understood, however. “Oh, yeah we can have like four mons. Was it four? I’m pretty sure it was four.”

“Four is still good, yes.” Meursault reassured him.

“But no switching.”

“What?”

“I _hate_ switching.”

Meursault sighed. “Fine, it’ll be four one-on-ones, yeah? Mano to mano.” she pressed her hands together, to support the use of foreign language.

“So we’ll need four prize cards then.” Of the Fireflies counted the bristles one by one. Until he got to four. 

“Four? The standard is six and you know it.”

“But we’re doing four Mon-o to Mon-o,” Of the Fireflies recounted four bristles, just to make sure. Then he chuckled because he made a humour. “But if we use two more prize cards, what would we do with them? Six on six is madness!” He was sure.

Meursault was slightly miffed at this, why would her glowy TCompatriot care so much about the number of mons. “Dummy,” she began without thinking, a normal preface when telling Fireflies’ that he’s wrong, “we’ll just…” she pursed her lips, “have a normal battle with whatever lives!”

Of the Fireflies’ grinned widely, then retracted his cheeks because they were getting dangerously close to the bristles. “But what if I win?” he said through a frozen smile.

Meursault countered. “But what if I do?”

“Well, then I guess we’d have the same situation!”

They both thought of this for a moment. And then another one.

“Where would we battle?” Fireflies’ said after both the moments had passed.

Battle? Meursault was sure that wasn’t the official term, though maybe she hadn’t caught up with modern TCG lingo. “Uh…”

“There’s a cliff outside.” Of the Fireflies had been staring at a window, due to his paralysed position, and had noted the many intricate patterns that dust could form.

“Why would we due- err, battle on a cliff?” Meursault caught her mislingo just in time.

“Loser jumps off.”

Meursault had to agree this was a point in favour of the battleground. It would also be a helpful suicide mechanism when the Hobby Containment Unit found them.


When they arrived at the Cliffside a few days later, Meursault was laden with three pre-constructed decks, two tailored to a possible combination of cards within Of the Fireflies’ collection and one that was purely NIGHT MARCH.

Of the Fireflies thought they were having a Pokemon battle, citing TCG as The Conventional Game, i.e battling. 

Meursault thought this explained a few of the mislingoes.

And so they had a Pokemon battle, but kind of like a TCG one.

Meursault wanted vengeance for this slight against all that was rectangular and papery, and was greatly amused when her monkey made of fire found a sheep. Sheep were highly flammable, so Of the Fireflies was already making backup plans.


*Round One*

*Lord of the Fireflies*






Marlboro of Eastcloud
Cottonee (M) [Infiltrator] @ Sun Stone
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _“Sheep don’t smoke, but I think I’m about to.”_
* Tailwind / Frustration ~ Stun Spore / Frustration / Cotton Guard ~ Nature Power / Frustration / Cotton Guard *

*Meursault*


Ringi Cordeiro
Monferno (F) [Blaze] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”This looks baaaaaaaad for you.”_
* Encore (wait for Tailwind) ~ Nasty Plot ~ Heat Wave *​

Marlboro of Eastcloud curled his leaves up in dismay, his sparkling green eyes fearful in the light of the Monferno’s flame. As his eyes adjusted to the fear, he noted that the tailflame happened to be the only source of fire on the otherwise regular monkey. Maybe he could put it out? Maybe a blast of wind of some sort. It would be pretty grand. He unfurled his leaves and thrust them out in front of him. He squeezed his eyes shut, forming creases of concentration on his forehead. His groan of determination was more of a squeak, but it was a sound nonetheless. A burst of wind picked up from somewhere under Marlboro, an undisclosed location that would remain so. The Cottonee upended and started flipping about midair, leaves now flat and carrying him around. He squeaked a wee.

Ringi thought that was pretty cool. Ringi clapped. The roar of the galestorm did nothing to muffle the sound of appreciation coming from the monkey. Her flame may not have gone out, merely flickered, but the attempt was a cleverly calculated effort. Marlboro flopped down, his cotton plopping gently onto the ground. He cocked his head, which was his whole body, in interest. Ringi continued making the loud, slapping sound with the flat of her palms. Marlboro gulped, then looked behind him. Was he being applauded? Marlboro flipped upwards and unleashed another storm of wind from an undisclosed location.

Ringi was quite pleased with this turn of events. Quite pleased indeed. Most certainly pleased. Her claps slowed, and a sneer spread across her face. The kind where holding a torch under it would scare small children. The grimacing countenance’s hands slipped into each other and their long digits began tapping their counterparts on the other hand. Oh yes, this was quite pleasing.

Marlboro disclosed and undiscloseable burst of wind from a place.

Ringi took this as the perfect time to strike. Time to show Marlboro what real wind was like. Ringi raised her arms high above her head, another feat that would scare small children, and flightless birds as well, then flung them down. There was a rumbling behind her, the noise of an invisible train running on invisible tracks. As if air itself was about to break open from the pressure. Ringi huffed and expanded her tailflame. It flared up just in time for the wind to crash into it, the colourless force turning into tongues of orange light.  Marlboro shrieked as the fire pushed through his own wall of wind, he desperately flapped his ears to try and make them pick up further. But the heat was too much, even the sweat of his efforts was evaporating before him. The fire wrapped around and over like a cocoon, the flames reaching out and slashing at him as they passed. It was as if the fire was just passing by, a mindless entity just roiling across the landscape. Marlboro a mere vegetable in its wake. The Cottonee rolled over on the ground, fur glazed with heat; puffs even falling off to reveal soft grey skin beneath. He bawled, half in awe and half in pain. One day, he would make wind like that come out of an undisclosed location, and by Suicune’s northerly expulsions he would keep trying.



*Lord of the Fireflies*






Marlboro of Eastcloud
Cottonee (M) [Infiltrator] @ Sun Stone
Health: 80% | Energy: 88%
Condition: Encored (1 more action), Tailwind in effect (1 more action)
_“I'm a leaf on the wind, watch how I sear.”_
* Tailwind ~ Tailwind ~ Tailwind
*

*Meursault*


Ringi Cordeiro
Monferno (F) [Blaze] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 90%
Condition: +2 Special Attack
_”Burn, baby burn~ Disco Monferno~”_
* Encore ~ Nasty Plot ~ Heat Wave
*​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A3:
Heat Wave: Accuracy (85/100, HIT), Effect Chance (58/100, NO EFFECT)



*Calculations:*
Marlboro's Health:
100 – 20 (Heat Wave) = 80%

Marlboro's Energy:
100 – 4 * 3 (Tailwind) = 88%

Ringi's Health:
100%

Ringi's Energy:
100 – 4 (Encore) -2 (Nasty Plot) – 4 (Heat Wave) = 90%

*Notes:*
-Tailwind does not work if it is already in effect, but Marlboro’s still really fast.
-Marlboro will move first on the first action of the next round (Using Tailwind, funnily enough) and then Ringi will be faster once again. This will restate the natural sheep and monkey order unless further speed changes occur.
-Reffing after a while, so any comments, questions or critiques are appreciated.
-Meursault may untap and draw, then command.

EDIT: May have forgotten to mention that Marlboro need not expend any energy to float above the water, since he's so light. The Tailwind helped too.


----------



## nastypass

sorry to nitpick, but by my calcumalator, heat wave shoulda done floor((9.5*1.25 + 2)*1.5) = 20 which is why i used it and not flamethrower

also you neglected to actually subtract health or energy from either of us in the final stats.

real commands some time later this weekend


----------



## TruetoCheese

Meursault said:


> sorry to nitpick, but by my calcumalator, heat wave shoulda done floor((9.5*1.25 + 2)*1.5) = 20 which is why i used it and not flamethrower
> 
> also you neglected to actually subtract health or energy from either of us in the final stats.
> 
> real commands some time later this weekend


Whoops, fixed the issues. My calc rounded down at the BP part, mistakenly, resulting in a final 19.5

EDIT: Error may have occurred when I ported it to the new Excel. I'll check out me formulae now.


----------



## nastypass

Kayo. We're gonna lead with a taunt because we are the only ones who get to be tricksy round these parts. From there, use Fire Spin if Marlboro isnt already over the water - or heat wave if he is, but be ready to use Protect instead of heat wave in case he uses hydro pump. End with a Fire Blast if you didnt heat wave last action, or incinerate if you did. Regardless, protect against any hydro pumps on the third action iff you didnt on the second.

*Taunt ~ Fire Spin/Heat Wave/Protect ~ Fire Blast/Incinerate/Protect*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Welp, we have no choice but to Tailwind first action... Next, we... don't have a lot of options. He'll have to wait for us to do something in case we were to use Hydro Pump, so we'll use this opportunity to use Endeavor before we get trapped in that Fire Spin. We'll finish with Dazzling Gleam.

*Tailwind ~ Endeavor ~ Dazzling Gleam*


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Two*

*Lord of the Fireflies*






Marlboro of Eastcloud
Cottonee (M) [Infiltrator] @ Sun Stone
Health: 80% | Energy: 88%
Condition: Encored (1 more action), Tailwind in effect (1 more action)
_“I'm a leaf on the wind, watch how I sear.”_
* Tailwind ~ Endeavor ~ Dazzling Gleam
*

*Meursault*


Ringi Cordeiro
Monferno (F) [Blaze] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 90%
Condition: +2 Special Attack
_”Burn, baby burn~ Disco Monferno~”_
* Taunt ~ Fire Spin/Heat Wave/Protect ~ Fire Blast/Incinerate/Protect
*​
Marlboro twisted his leaves about again, floating above the bay on a gust of his own. He shut his eyes and unwound his greenery, causing him to spin about in the air, unleashing several spouts of air. Ringi had long tired of Marlboro’s efforts, knowing that he could never stand up to her flaming wind. Other monkeys threw poop, but Ringi threw insults. And wind. She would one up that foolish fluff. Again! Even her words were more powerful than his limp gusts. Her mouth opened, and Marlboro flinched at the hint of fire, but he met only spittle and hatred.

“I HAVE OPPOSABLE THUMBS,” Ringi waggled her two offending digits right at her foe’s face. Marlboro was buffeted by his own lack of limbs more than his lack of wind. He gulped, holding back tears. He had to, because he did not have thumbs, and therefore hands, with which to wipe them. The wet heat of his own internal sorrow was slapped by his own tailwind, causing them to spread sparkling into the sky behind him. Ringi’s eyes widened when she saw the trail of little shining tears spreading into the sky, then here mouth widened and she pointed and laughed.

Marlboro growled, a low, guttural and very squeaky bleat. That was, as the pundits of his sheep brotherhood would put it, a baaaaad move. He flapped his ear-hand-wing-leaves and jolted downwards, careening in an arc towards the Monferno as recklessly as sheepishly possible. This had been a grave tactical error on Marlboro’s part, but he was too blinded by his own rage to notice that. Ringi fell to the ground, on her back, and gripped the sand with her opposable thumbs. She then wriggled them about to make a point that went ignored by her opponent. With a growl she arched her shoulders and pulled at the ground, then wrenched herself free by shoving her torso the other way. The Monferno spun on the ground, tail raised and leaving a curling trail of fire. Marlboro fanned out his leaves to take in the situation, but he was too slow in realizing. He leapt for the nearest exit, but a coil of flame beat him to it, leaving him trapped within a torn cylinder of heat.

Through tears in the rotating wall of fire where a lick of flame tried to catch up with another he saw the gaze of his enemy. Ringi took a step back and unleashed a stream of fire that grew into the shape of a dai. The blast propelled itself forward, moving with a will of its own until it phased through the tornado of flame and enveloped Marlboro.

Ringi could only hear the screams, and hacked out a chunk of steam. A flash of light grabbed her attention, a crackle from underneath the sheet of embers. Was that thing evolving in the middle of battle? Ringi knew this was Anime-Style but surely it wasn’t that Anime. She peered closer to the tornado, breathing slowly so as not to alert Marlboro to her presence. But it was not enough. The world went white, scalding her eyeballs. She grabbed at them, trying to rest the pupils in the dark of her paws. Her fingers curled, gripping her forehead and cheeks tightly until the shock went away. She could hear the light in her eyes popping. Which made no sense, but neither did the laughter of fae coming from her irises.



*Lord of the Fireflies*






Marlboro of Eastcloud
Cottonee (M) [Infiltrator] @ Sun Stone
Health: 46% | Energy: 76%
Condition: Taunted (1 more action), Trapped in Fire Spin (2 more actions)
_“I am in a fire churro, this is disconcerting.”_
* Tailwind ~ Endeavor (Failed) ~ Dazzling Gleam
*

*Meursault*


Ringi Cordeiro
Monferno (F) [Blaze] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 90% | Energy: 79%
Condition: +2 Special Attack
_”when I close my eyes I see pixies”_
* Taunt ~ Fire Spin ~ Fire Blast
*​




Spoiler: Rolls:



A2:
Fire Spin: Accuracy (66/100, HIT)

A3:
Fire Blast: Accuracy (47/100, HIT), Effect (97/100, NO EFFECT)



*Calculations:*
Marlboro's Health:
80 – 9 (Fire Spin) – 23 (Fire Blast) 1 * 2 (Residual Fire Spin Damage) = 46% 

Marlboro's Energy:
88 – 4 (Tailwind) – 5 (Endeavor) – 3 (Dazzling Gleam) = 76%

Ringi's Health:
100 – 10 (Dazzling Gleam) = 90%

Ringi's Energy:
90 – 4 (Taunt) – 1 (Fire Spin) – 6 (Fire Blast) = 79%

*Notes:*
-Endeavor failed because Ringi was ordered to Protect instead of Heat Wave, which was only to be used if Marlboro was over the water. Marlboro had come in for an Endeavor, so was not over the water for a while. Considering the 15 base speed difference, I’d just barely let Ringi drop the Fire Spin in time. Of course, this meant Endeavor failed (I deducted only half its energy cost for that). But I was still kind of iffy on this decision, so if you can make a countercase with, your opponent’s agreement, for it I’d be willing to change it.
-As Marlboro was faster on the first action, Ringi Taunted after the failwind.
-The damage cap likes it when you nudge it.
-I gave Fire Blast an accuracy jump to 95 since Marlboro was in the Fire Spin, but it would’ve hit anyway.
-You actually made me check if Cottonee learns Hydro Pump. Props >.>

-Fireflies may activate any instants after blockers have been declared command


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I'm kiiiiiinda iffy on that, since, you know, Ringi _had_ to wait and see... 15 isn't enough to make Fire Spin work imho, especially since it's not exactly a fast attack... Also I'm in a pretty dire situation :'D


----------



## TruetoCheese

Well, if Meursault is fine with it, I'm down. (I actually had an alternate bit for the Endeavor thing written, so it'll be easy on my end).


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Like, in a case like this, I allow stuff like Protect / Priority to be used reactively even if the user is ordered to wait and see what happens, but usually when there are conditionals like this I make the user move last within its priority bracket, but if Meursault disagrees, I guess I'll have to go with!


----------



## TruetoCheese

The main issue is that Ringi was ordered "to use Protect instead of heat wave in case he uses hydro pump". So as soon as Marlboro came off the water Ringi would've disregarded that command and Fire Spun. Is what I thought it would be like, at least. But 15 speed isn't significant, true. I leave it up to Meursault.


----------



## nastypass

mmm yeah no, I did deliberately write my commands such that Ringi should use Fire Spin in this situation, but if LotF feels that strongly about it I'm fine with getting a second opinion from a higher rank ref.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Looking back it does make sense...


hgnnnnnnnn worrrrssst match-up

let's try to do some damage at least

Go for Dazzling Gleam again, then as soon as you're free from Taunt go for Nature Power, then Endeavor when you're free from Dazzling Gleam. If they Protect, go for Growth, unless it's on the first action in which case you'll Hidden Power. If you can't use Nature Power for some reason on the second action, go for Dazzling Gleam. If on the last action they would prevent the Endeavor by trapping / fleeing far off, Nature Power. 

*Dazzling Gleam ~ Nature Power / Dazzling Gleam / Growth ~ Endeavor / Nature Power / Growth*


----------



## nastypass

i'm gonna go ahead and assume you meant to say 'free from fire spin' rather than dazzling gleam :v

go for two Poison Jabs and a Fake Out on the last action. i don't _think_ you should have trouble attacking through your own fire spin, but if it doesn't seem feasible then use Incinerate instead.

*Poison Jab/Incinerate ~ Poison Jab/Incinerate ~ Fake Out*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

_no_


----------



## nastypass

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> _no_


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Three*

*Lord of the Fireflies*






Marlboro of Eastcloud
Cottonee (M) [Infiltrator] @ Sun Stone
Health: 46% | Energy: 76%
Condition: Taunted (1 more action), Trapped in Fire Spin (2 more actions)
_“I am in a fire churro, this is disconcerting.”_
* Dazzling Gleam ~ Nature Power / Dazzling Gleam / Growth ~ Endeavor / Nature Power / Growth
*

*Meursault*


Ringi Cordeiro
Monferno (F) [Blaze] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 90% | Energy: 79%
Condition: +2 Special Attack
_”when I close my eyes I see pixies”_
* Poison Jab/Incinerate ~ Poison Jab/Incinerate ~ Fake Out
*​
Ringi knew the end was near, and what better time to leap to action than when your opponent is caged? And the cage is made of fire. She hopped from foot to fit, whipping her hand back and forth. Her loud ooks were both a warning to Marlboro and preparation for her attack. She closed her fist, feeling the tightening of the muscles ooze out something sinister. She never looked at her hand when she did this, fearing she might puke something that was also sinister. Causing her to puke again, and so on. It would not be that pretty. She charged into the inferno. Every time she did this she winced as a reflex, but nothing ever happened when she entered the flames. They were oftentimes cooler than her own body temperature. She heard a shriek much like a squeak as her envenomed appendage poked something squishy. Something very squishy, as the squeaks only got louder. Closing her eyes had been her plan all along! Exactly! That way she could _sense_ her opponent’s weak spot. A beaming face snapped open its eyes, ready to view her foe-

OH GOD IT BURNS THE LIGHT IT BURNS

And Ringi’s eyes snapped shut. What the actual monkeys was that. Her eyeeeees, they felt like elves had defecated in them. She did not know what that felt like, but it was probably pretty accurate.

Marlboro continued wailing, shaking his body in place. His pain defense mechanism had kicked in and he was basically a siren on steroids that occasionally induced epileptic attacks. Slick poison oozed to the ground from off his face. The punch had landed right between his eyes, and there was now an O shaped depression. The slime slopped to the ground, whapping against it like a damp towel. Ringi blinked, closed her eyes, and gave the Cottonee another right hook.

Marlboro wheezed as this one grazed his cheek, sending him spinning about. He was about to fall into the flames when his second defense mechanism kicked in. He chirped forth the spirits of nature, green bulbs of light that fell into the ground. He opened his eyes. Noted that nothing happened. Ringi opened her eyes. Noted that nothing happened. A host of sand covered stones shot up from beneath the Monferno. The jagged peaks roared upwards, sending debris flying everywhere. The sharpened edges grew larger and larger, ripping orange lines of fur off the Monferno and dragging them up into the air. Before Ringi could even breath the stones shot back again, ripping just as hard.

The sand beneath her was lumpy and pitted in places. She hacked a bit of blood onto the grains in front of her, and gripped at the tender skin of her exposed arm. Marlboro sneered, now she knew true pain.

It was all a ruse. Ringi sped forward and flung her suddenly cured arm right into the Cottonee. It followed a wide arc, Marlboro felt that time had slowed for that single moment of emotional betrayal. Time had not slowed enough for him to gasp in shock, the O shaped depression on his face stretching like a second mouth. The flat of Ringi’s palm connected, and he flew into the cliffside.

Meursault held up a sign, hastily scribbled, that said “NO FENDUEAVNOR ALLOWED”. Ringi spat out a tooth.



*Lord of the Fireflies*






Marlboro of Eastcloud
Cottonee (M) [Infiltrator] @ Sun Stone
Health: 11% (Capped) | Energy: 68%
Condition: _Was too dazed to comment on his current state._
* Dazzling Gleam ~ Nature Power ~ o0o
*

*Meursault*


Ringi Cordeiro
Monferno (F) [Blaze] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 67% | Energy: 65%
Condition: +2 Special Attack
_”fwahahaha- cough”_
* Poison Jab ~ Poison Jab ~ Fake Out
*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Poison Jab: Crit Chance (4/100, _CRITICAL HIT_), Effect Chance (84/100, NO EFFECT)

A2:
Poison Jab: Effect Chance (35/100, NO EFFECT)
Nature Power -> Earth Power: Effect Chance (70/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Fake Out: Crit Chance (1/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)



*Calculations:*
Marlboro's Health:
46 – 20 (Poison Jab, Critical Hit) – 16 (Poison Jab) – 6 (Fake Out, Critical Hit) – 1 * 2 (Residual Fire Spin) = 11% (Capped)

Marlboro's Energy:
76 – 3 (Dazzling Gleam) – 5 (Nature Power -> Earth Power) = 68%

Ringi's Health:
90 – 10 (Dazzling Gleam) – 13 (Earth Power) = 67%

Ringi's Energy:
79 – 5 (Poison Jab) – 5 (Poison Jab) – 4 (Fake Out) = 65%

*Notes:*
-Two crits, holy hell…Not that the damage mattered, just the _thought_ of it.
-Since you're on sand, Nature Power got a bit more grounded.

-Meursault put that sign down, you use that to command!

-shit i forgot the shiny sprites.


----------



## nastypass

aaaand a *Mach 2 Fire Punch* for the knockout. if he protects, throw down some Stealth Rocks and hit him the second action.

sigh. looks like MORE dentist's bills for us.

*Mach Punch+Fire Punch/Stealth Rock ~ victory vortex/Mach Punch+Fire Punch ~ victory vortex*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

hehehe... 

ahahahaha...

HAHAHAHAHA

Protect on the first action!

and then...


...


....





.......







........







...........PROTECT AGAIN! YES!

This way we will surely (50% chance) have a way of _not_ dying so soon, because we'll use Encore on the last action so he'll be trapped in an infinite (three actions) vortex of victory vortex!

*Protect ~ Protect (plz) ~ Encore*


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Four*

*Lord of the Fireflies*






Marlboro of Eastcloud
Cottonee (M) [Infiltrator] @ Sun Stone
Health: 11% (Capped) | Energy: 68%
Condition: _Was too dazed to comment on his current state._
* Protect ~ Protect (plz) ~ Encore
*

*Meursault*


Ringi Cordeiro
Monferno (F) [Blaze] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 67% | Energy: 65%
Condition: +2 Special Attack
_”fwahahaha- cough”_
* Mach Punch+Fire Punch/Stealth Rock ~ victory vortex/Mach Punch+Fire Punch ~ victory vortex
*​
Ringi pulled back her fist, balling it up as tightly as possible. Marlboro leapt up from the rubble in alarm and flung his leaves upwards, pulling a shining green barrier up from the ground. He sighed, safe in his little bubble. Ringi grinned. Marlboro’s eyes, in an attempt to rest, were meeting with drooped eyelids, but shot back up at the monkey’s signal. Did that primeval primate have another trick up her sleeve? Did she even have sleeves? Did monkeys need sleeves? All these questions and more shot through Marlboro’s head and Ringi pumped her fist forward, pulling her shoulder and the rest of her body with it.

Then she stopped and unglued her fingers from each other, and a smattering of rocks dug out of the sand like crabs and flew lazily into place next to Marlboro.

Then Ringi leapt at him. While Marlboro had been distracted by the rocks, she’d had another fist full of flame swirling behind her back. The Cottonee’s shield was already half down when he tried to throw it back up again, resulting in a sphere with a top hemisphere so warped it looked almost as melted as Marlboro did. Ringi kicked off the ground at the last second and planted her feet onto the sphere’s side. The barrier and the Cottonee within rocked forwards and backwards, feeling a mite unsafe.

Ringi plunged her fist through the glassy surface, shattering all of Marlboro’s hopes. The fist crashed into the top of his headfluff, setting it alight, and the rest of the flames spread through the innards of the cracked orb. Marlboro screamed and wailed as the fire engulfed him. Ringi looked away from the prison of raging flame, shielding her eyes from the stray jets of cotton that Marlboro desperately tried to shake off.

Only when the screaming stopped did Ringi the barrier dissipate and Ringi plopped to the ground. She was ready to groan at the fall, but both were stopped by a deflated Cottonee cushioning her hindquarters.



*Lord of the Fireflies*






Marlboro of Eastcloud
Cottonee (M) [Infiltrator] @ Sun Stone
Health: 0% | Energy: 64%
Condition: KOed!
_pffffffffffffffffffffffffffrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt_
* Protect ~ Protect (Failed) ~ parp
*

*Meursault*


Ringi Cordeiro
Monferno (F) [Blaze] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 67% | Energy: 54%
Condition: +2 Special Attack
_”butt cushion?”_
* Stealth Rock ~ MACH 2 FIRE PUNCH ~ Not enough commands to victory vortex!
*​
*Arena Notes:*
-Stealth Rock is up on LotF's side of the field.



Spoiler: Rolls:



Weren’t reaaaallly necessary here. Move along.





Spoiler: Calculations:



Marlboro's Health:
11 – 14 (MACH 2 FIRE PUNCH) = scorch’d

Marlboro's Energy:
68 – 2 (Protect) – 2 (Protect) = 64%

Ringi's Health:
67%

Ringi's Energy:
65 – 3 (Stealth Rock) - 8 (MACH 2 FIRE PUNCH) = 54%



*Notes:*
-How would an Encore on a combo work, actually?
-And since we’re here, how the hell would Stealth Rock work? Just like in the games, on sendout, or is it more like a Fire Spin where movement would incur damage.

-Alright, bout’s over. I’m not entirely clear on how this would function, but I believe LotF picks a mon off the bench, then Meursault picks one, then LotF commands. Ooooooor you guys PM me again? Unsure. MEURSAULT HALP


----------



## nastypass

(all sendouts will be via pm until everything's been sent out at least once)

i usually ref stealth rock/spikes/toxic spikes as damage on sendout with additional arbitrary chance of damage on movement for non-levitators


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

...how are rolls unnecessary? Protect has a 50% chance of working twice, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> ...how are rolls unnecessary? Protect has a 50% chance of working twice, unless I'm mistaken.


Oooooooh effin' whoops. I knew I missed something, yeah. I did the rolls for protect but forgot to mention it. Sorry, it was 98 on the roll. Damn it, I even described that bit._.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

no prob! send out and commands in a minute

edit: wait no only commands


----------



## TruetoCheese

On to battle numero duno!



Spoiler: LotF's Sendout



 *Mia Rhinestone* the female Sneasel <Inner Focus> @ Razor Claw





Spoiler: Meursault's Sendout



 *Ruin* the genderless Baltoy <Levitate> @ Moon Stone



-Fireflies gives his [REDACTED] commands, then Meursault [CONFIDENTIAL].
-Then I go and [CENSORED] up a refstorm.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Alriiiiiight

Go for Knock Off, then Icicle Crash twice. If they try to put up a Reflect, Snatch it! If they Protect / Detect / are otherwise unreachable by your default attack, Swords Dance.

*Knock Off / Snatch / Swords Dance ~ Icicle Crash / Snatch / Swords Dance x2*


----------



## nastypass

Welp, better you than Haruka, Ruin.

I'm rather fond of your Moon Stone so I think we ought to let Mia snatch a Reflect off the first action and you can just Dazzling Gleam from there.

*Reflect ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Dazzling Gleam*


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Five*

*Lord of the Fireflies*


Mia Rhinestone
Sneasel (F) [Inner Focus] @ Razor Claw
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _“The tables, they have rotated!”_
* Knock Off / Snatch / Swords Dance ~ Icicle Crash / Snatch / Swords Dance x2 *

*Meursault*
|

Ruin
Baltoy (X) [Levitate] @ Moon Stone
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _wibble wobble_
* Reflect ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Dazzling Gleam *​

Both the Monferno and her makeshift whoopee cushion dissolved into red light. Two beams shot off to opposite ends of the stage and two Pokeballs followed like clockwork. Out popped a top with eyes so large that they should affect its center of mass, and a Sneasel. The Baltoy’s eyes opened at that revelation. Mia merely waved.

Ruin kicked into high gear, spiraling in place. Wisps of green crawled out of the air, shimmering like emerald fire. Mia flicked a calculated claw upwards and then downwards in a slice. Her shadow extended and the black of its claw swooped around the Baltoy, pulling away the dancing embers and crystallizing them in front of Mia.

Mia stuck out a tongue at the Baltoy. But the top had already been slowing its spin while the thievery was in action, as if it knew. Mia narrowed her eyes and shifted forward to peer at her foe. Ruin’s spin continued unimpeded by any emotional discord whatsoever. Mia growled and shot her arm forward, followed by her other claw, then pulled one back like the bow on a string. Droplets of near-ice fell from her white claws and coagulated into a whirling drill of ice along her arm. She grabbed the lance as it was fully formed and javelined it at the Baltoy.

Ruin had calculated her speed perfectly and rotated right into place to face the massive icicle. The slit running through her eyes flashed a pale pink, and the shine shot through the facets of the ice. It expanded and refracted and pulled back and twisted through the spear like it was being twisted by some playful, otherworldly being. As the spear jammed into Ruin’s eye it shattered, showering the Baltoy it hundreds of jagged shards. It lost its control for a moment, and tipped dangerously close to the ground. But with the destruction of the icicle the light within was freed, bathing the whole area in a shock of white so bright that Mia could see it even with her eyes closed.

Her mistake was opening them. The Baltoy had rigidified its spin once more, but the angered shriek of its foe created a little wobble in its path. It was the closest Ruin could feel to a shiver.



*Lord of the Fireflies*


Mia Rhinestone
Sneasel (F) [Inner Focus] @ Razor Claw
Health: 69% | Energy: 85%
Condition: Reflect (3 more actions)
_“O light! Yonder cones break!”_
* Snatch ~ Icicle Crash ~ Icicle Crash*

*Meursault*
|

Ruin
Baltoy (X) [Levitate] @ Moon Stone
Health: 73% | Energy: 94%
Condition: _wobble wibble_
* Reflect SNATCHED ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Dazzling Gleam *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A2:
Icicle Crash: Accuracy (1/100, HIT), Effect Chance (53/100, NO EFFECT)
Dazzling Gleam: Crit Chance (3/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)

A3:
Icicle Crash: Accuracy (42/100, HIT), Effect Chance (59/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Mia's Health:
100 - 3 (Stealth Rocks) -  16 (Dazzling Gleam, Critical Hit) – 12 (Dazzling Gleam) = 69%

Mia’s Energy:
100 – 2 (Snatch) – 1 (Reflect) - 5 * 2 (Icicle Crash) – 2 (Reflect) = 85%

Ruin’s Health:
100 – 15 * 2 (Icicle Crash) + 3 (Moon Stone) = 73%

Ruin’s Energy:
100 – 4 * 2 (Dazzling Gleam) + 2 (Moon Stone) = 94%



*Notes:*
-Fun fact: Each of your sendouts have shared the same first letter apiece.
-Less fun fact: The first Dazzling Gleam crit. The first Icicle Crash nearly crit with a roll of 11.

-Meursault to command.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

By my calculations, Dazzling Gleam should have done no more than 16% on the first hit and 12% on the second (it has 80 base power, I think you treated it as having 100 base power).


----------



## TruetoCheese

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> By my calculations, Dazzling Gleam should have done no more than 16% on the first hit and 12% on the second (it has 80 base power, I think you treated it as having 100 base power).


For some reason I thought Baltoy was Fairy. Fixed.


----------



## nastypass

frickin jeez ttc that was fast

mm, _technically_ ruin should only have gotten 2% out of moon stone healing this round since it's per-action and they were at 100% health after the first action. also where's the stealth rock damage? doesnt matter to my commands, but.

ANYWAY, RUIN, if Mia wises up and decides to steal your Moon Stone rather than just knocking it off, I want you to change the weather to Sandstorm as soon as you're able to afterward. Aside from that, Dazzling Gleam and Ancientpower seem sufficiently annoying to spam.

*Dazzling Gleam/Sandstorm ~ Ancientpower/Sandstorm ~ Dazzling Gleam/Sandstorm*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Drop the Reflect and just Knock Off the Moon Stone. I prefer Razor Claw's higher crit chance, fool. Especially when it's applied to Icicle Crash with a chance of flinch!

*Knock Off ~ Icicle Crash ~ Icicle Crash*

#totallyvalidstrategy


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Six*

*Lord of the Fireflies*


Mia Rhinestone
Sneasel (F) [Inner Focus] @ Razor Claw
Health: 69% | Energy: 85%
Condition: Reflect (3 more actions)
_“O light! Yonder cones break!”_
* Knock Off ~ Icicle Crash ~ Icicle Crash*

*Meursault*
|

Ruin
Baltoy (X) [Levitate] @ Moon Stone
Health: 73% | Energy: 94%
Condition: _wobble wibble_
*Dazzling Gleam/Sandstorm ~ Ancientpower/Sandstorm ~ Dazzling Gleam/Sandstorm*​

Mia placed her hand in front of her face and tightened her fist. Sparks of green fizzled out beside her, now one with the cool mountain air. That was merely the first step, the second was then taken. And then a third. Ruin’s momentum slowed, stalled by curiosity. Mia sprang up and swiped the Baltoy across its eyes, toppling it over. The faceted stone that shimmered around its neck bounced across the dirt and came to rest by a large dune. Mia stood above her foe, growling behind a sneer. Her lower lip vibrated, lending a menace to her sharpened teeth that they didn’t really need because of their jaggedness. Ruin turned over and flashed another stream of light out of its eyes.

Mia stumbled back and slammed and waved her elongated claws about, almost falling over. She slammed a hand down into the air, which stopped as a giant icicle formed right below it. She pressed her other claw onto the top and breathed in for a bit, using the vertical spike as a cane to lean on. Her head shot upwards and glared right through the crystals at Ruin, who’s eyes saw ten Sneasels glaring through the ice.

Mia kicked off the ground and placed both her feet on the top of the icicle, her upside down body now balancing precariously over something clearly not meant to take her weight. She closed her eyes and pushed her feet off the icicle. The force flung her body around in an arc over the spear of ice and she pulled it out of the ground and flipped it over her head, throwing it at the Baltoy with as much force as she could muster. It jammed into Ruin’s eyes socket, but the Baltoy spun at just the right angle off the ground to kick-start a series of rocks into flight. And then Ruin plopped onto the ground and wriggled about trying to get up. 

Mia quickly conjured another, wider, icicle to try and shield herself from the stunning heat, but none came. She poked out from behind the makeshift shield and was pelted by a stone. She hastily retreated back to the comfort of her shield. But another jagged rock, driven by some ancient force and its equally querulous purple aura, stabbed right into the shield. Another blew by and took off a chunk before striking an unfortunate waterfowl somewhere off. Mia crouched under her shield and forced her claws beneath it, pulling it up. She breathed, trying to ignore the whizzing of the rocks, so that sharp they almost cut the air in two. With a warcry she heaved up the shield and raised it far above her head. At which point the last stone slammed into her stomach and she doubled over. The already cracked plate of ice slid out of her claws and broke open against the sand, leaving small puddles in its wake.

Ruin twirled about quickly, the closest it could get to happiness, and fired off another gleam at the glowering Sneasel. It stopped Mia from glaring, at least.



*Lord of the Fireflies*


Mia Rhinestone
Sneasel (F) [Inner Focus] @ Razor Claw
Health: 36% | Energy: 72%
Condition: _out of breath_
* Knock Off ~ Icicle Crash ~ Icicle Crash (Missed)*

*Meursault*
|

Ruin
Baltoy (X) [Levitate]
Health: 42% | Energy: 84%
Condition: _wooble wooble_
* Dazzling Gleam ~ Ancient Power ~ Dazzling Gleam *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Stealth Rock Activation: (49/100, needed 20 or lower to hit, NO DAMAGE)

A2:
Icicle Crash: Icicle Crash: Accuracy (50/100, HIT), Effect Chance (43/100, NO EFFECT)
Ancient Power: Effect Chance (59/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Icicle Crash: Icicle Crash: Accuracy (100/100, _MISS_)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Mia's Health:
69 – 12 (Dazzling Gleam) – 9 (Ancient Power) – 12 (Ancient Power) = 36%

Mia’s Energy:
85 – 3 (Knock Off) – 5 (Icicle Crash) – 5 (Icicle Crash) = 72%

Ruin’s Health:
73 – 16 (Knock Off) – 15 (Icicle Crash) = 42%

Ruin’s Energy:
94 – 4 (Dazzling Gleam) – 3 (Ancient Power) – 4 (Dazzling Gleam) = 84%




*Notes:*
-As Sneasel is an agile enough ‘mon, I rolled a one in five chance of Mia being hit by Stealth Rocks (or rather stepping on them like the damn legos they are) for the first action. Since Knock Off requires one to get pretty close to the enemy. She did not suffer the plight of legoleg.
-Hey, your energies are exactly half your health totals!

-LotF to command.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

How could this have gone so wrong

Begin with Snarl so hopefully we'll live through the round

then Icicle Crash I guess

and Icicle Crash again

If they Protect use Hone Claws

aaaand if there's a Reflect, Ice Beaaam

*Snarl / Hone Claws ~ Icicle Crash / Hone Claws / Ice Beam x2*

damn I thought I was good at this


----------



## nastypass

36 percent. thirty-_six_ are you kidding me. baaaaaah.

okay so like. prio 1: sandstorm, to help with that whole 'cap' thing. from there... blah, i think our only hope is to hit him with a couple drill runs and hope one crits.

*Sandstorm ~ Drill Run ~ Drill Run*


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Seven*

*Lord of the Fireflies*


Mia Rhinestone
Sneasel (F) [Inner Focus] @ Razor Claw
Health: 36% | Energy: 72%
Condition: _out of breath_
* Snarl / Hone Claws ~ Icicle Crash / Hone Claws / Ice Beam x2*

*Meursault*
|

Ruin
Baltoy (X) [Levitate]
Health: 42% | Energy: 84%
Condition: _wooble wooble_
* Sandstorm ~ Drill Run ~ Drill Run *​
Mia curled her lips inwards and vibrated her tongue, bouncing it off the roof of her mouth. In turn, the exhalation of hot air had to go through the quaking cavern, and came out with much more force to it, a mere breath now turned into a drawn out growl. The sound was low, but the length made it piercing, as one had to notice it at some point, and once they did it would fester in the back of their heads until it was gone. Everywhere Ruin looked as its top spun, the sound followed him. The source of the noise never went away, and never moved from in front of him. It quickened Ruin's blood and turned faster and faster, localising a whirlwind in the dirt below him. A cone of dirt, made vaguely of transparent, graining rings on the verge of toppling, whipped upwards and outwards. Each ring growing to encompass the Baltoy in a mock sphere. Through breaks in the almost concurrent rings of sand Ruin saw the Sneasel was no longer growling. But even in the prison of sand and grit, Ria’s snarl carried. Always in front of wherever the Baltoy’s slits turned, forever watching. Ruin’s spiral slowed as a cold thought settled on its shoulders, weighing them down. The sound was gone, but always there. Ruin didn’t notice when Ruin busied his mind with other things, but whenever the world was empty to him, which was often, or whenever the Baltoy really tried. Always the the growl. Ruin stopped his spin, dead set on the Sneasel. Mia held a long, thin needle in her hand, it pulsed white as light passed through the fresh ice. The shell of sand whirling around Ruin froze, and exploded outwards. As if it had been struck by high speed missiles, the sand spiked out into the wind and strangled the mountainous gales. Heavy grit fell upon the fair air, stalling the currents with their immovable presence. Until the whipping of the sand returned, slicing across the battlefield, smashing into Ria’s side and casing her fur in dirt, and pulling the grit back into its movement.

Ria pulled the needle out of its earthy sheath, revealing that it was in fact much longer than what Ruin had thought. A pure lance of ice, once perfect, now bitten by the storm. She pulled her hand back and steadied her weapon with her other claw, gripping tightly near the point to shield it from the sand. One of her eyes was closed, she said for aiming purposes, the sand disagreed. Her shoulder tensed, veins almost popping, her feet shifted, one stepping forward, and her second hand slid off the ice, letting her force the spear forward with as much weight as she could put behind it.

She peered through the ice with her unfatigued claw shielding her from the gritty winds, where did the icicle crash? When a splash filled her ears a few moments later, she balled her throwing claw into a fist, the sharpened tips digging into where her palm ended and her wrist was wreathed in fur.

Ruin’s attention wavered from the growl as the splash cooled its ears, the loud crash of ice falling into its natural form seeped through the sandstorm and brought melodious harmony upon the Baltoy. Spin rejuvenated, Ruin thrust its point into the earth. The ground below the top Pokemon was already sunken in, smoothed over by the expert removal of earth, and was fitting for further excavation. The absolute lowest point on Ruin’s body touched the center of the carved out hemisphere, and a shiver of warmth climbed up its exterior, drowning out the snarl. The caress of mother earth was relaxing, enough, and afforded Ruin the necessary calm to become a Beyblade. Forcing its body back and forth while rotating at high speeds, Ruin wobbled in its characteristic wibble style across the makeshift Bey-Arena. The tip of Ruin’s top moved in a spiral, leaving a similar print in the dirt, curving up the sides and into the air. One would think that air, being decidedly not solid, would be unable to carry a spinning top up it like a wall would. One would be incorrect. The sand seemed to work with Ruin, who had gone in expecting it to work even without the sand. Steps of dust formed and faded as Ruin slid across it, gathering speed on the ramp its sandstorm had made. 

After all of that setup, Ria wasn’t expecting the top to zoom through the air, careen off course, and get stuck in a tree. She clicked her claws and a sickle of ice grew out of the palm, freezing over the blood and causing her to wince sharply. It curved into the air, a sharp and flat edge that warded away the sand. Ria pulled her arm back once more, and flicked her wrist as she brought her arm in, arcing her ice-sickle through the air and into a nearby tree. Curses filled the air.

But Ruin would not give up. The thing about Baltoys was that they had two points and no sense of self-preservation. Though the second one might just’ve been Ruin, true to its name. The Baltoy spun and spun, ripping of chunks of bark and even the browned flesh of the tree beneath. Ruin’s form seemed to squish for a moment, then shoot outwards like a spring, head pointed directly at Ria. Baltoy rammed the gem on Ria’s head, whirling viciously. It drove forward, pretending that there was nothing organic in front of him, it was merely a wall. Sparks came off the golden oval, and small glittering pieces fell to the ground. Ria screamed as she was forced backwards, further and further, pulled along like a rag by the impossible force of the drill.



*Lord of the Fireflies*


Mia Rhinestone
Sneasel (F) [Inner Focus] @ Razor Claw
Health: 19% | Energy: 72%
Condition: -1 Accuracy from the Sandstorm
_my heavens!_
* Snarl ~ Icicle Crash (Missed) ~ Icicle Crash (Missed)*

*Meursault*
|

Ruin
Baltoy (X) [Levitate]
Health: 33% | Energy: 74%
Condition: -1 Special Attack
_MINE IS THE DRILL THAT WILL WOBBLE THE HEAVENS_
* Sandstorm ~ Drill Run (Missed) ~ Drill Run*​
*Arena Notes:*
-A dastardly Sandstorm holds the arena in its vile clutches! Are you a bad enough dude to save the arena _It'll escape in seven actions at this rate!_



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Snarl: Accuracy (55/100, HIT)

A2:
Icicle Crash: Accuracy (9000/10000, needed 7125, MISS)
Drill Run: Accuracy (96/100, MISS)

A3:
Icicle Crash: Accuracy (7500/10000, MISS)
Drill Run: Accuracy (55/100, HIT), Crit Chance (2/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Mia's Health:
36 – 14 (Drill Run, Critical Hit) – 3 (Sandstorm Damage) = 19%

Mia’s Energy:
85 – 3 (Snarl) – 5 (Icicle Crash) – 5 (Icicle Crash) = 72%

Ruin’s Health:
42 – 9 (Snarl) = 33%

Ruin’s Energy:
84 – 4 (Sandstorm) – 3 (Drill Run) – 3 (Drill Run) = 74%



*Notes:*
-Mia has a one stage Accuracy drop due to Sandstorm, Baltoy are used to living in sandy conditions so Ruin does not suffer the same drop.
-Since Mia is faster, Snarl did not suffer from the Accuracy drop, as Sandstorm was not in effect yet.
-This turned a fine shade of sour quickly. You're both below the damage cap, so make this next round count!

-*Meursault* to command.


----------



## nastypass

random number gods bless us, every one...

go for a few more dazzling gleams, and if mia makes a substitute return the favor at 10%! if she goes underground, use earthquake!

*Dazzling Gleam/Earthquake/Substitute (10%) x3*

(psst, baltoy dont have genders, and also where are the stealth rock rolls?)


----------



## TruetoCheese

Meursault said:


> random number gods bless us, every one...
> 
> go for a few more dazzling gleams, and if mia makes a substitute return the favor at 10%! if she goes underground, use earthquake!
> 
> *Dazzling Gleam/Earthquake/Substitute (10%) x3*
> 
> (psst, baltoy dont have genders, and also where are the stealth rock rolls?)


Considering Icicle Crash requires absolute minimal movement on the leg front (just chucking an icicle at someone), and Sneasels are quite dextrous, rolls were not made. I'll be rolling Stealth Rock damage for all moves that require movement or are contact moves, as well as general movements like "walk to the left and use Icicle Crash" or something. Just like I did for Knock Off the previous round.

Also damnit I was sure I put _it_ for every mention of Ruin's lack of gender.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Alright, let's just hope we don't get as unlucky this round!

Avalanche first to deal a great deal of damage, and finish this with Ice Beam! If you somehow survive up to that point, Surf for the lelz

*Avalanche ~ Ice Beam ~ Surf*


----------



## nastypass

TruetoCheese said:


> Considering Icicle Crash requires absolute minimal movement on the leg front (just chucking an icicle at someone), and Sneasels are quite dextrous, rolls were not made. I'll be rolling Stealth Rock damage for all moves that require movement or are contact moves, as well as general movements like "walk to the left and use Icicle Crash" or something. Just like I did for Knock Off the previous round.
> 
> Also damnit I was sure I put _it_ for every mention of Ruin's lack of gender.


that's fair. also only ever referred to ruin as they, so you're still wrong :P


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Eight*

*Lord of the Fireflies*


Mia Rhinestone
Sneasel (F) [Inner Focus] @ Razor Claw
Health: 19% | Energy: 72%
Condition: -1 Accuracy from the Sandstorm
_my heavens!_
* Avalanche ~ Ice Beam ~ Surf*

*Meursault*
|

Ruin
Baltoy (X) [Levitate]
Health: 33% | Energy: 74%
Condition: -1 Special Attack
_MINE IS THE DRILL THAT WILL WOBBLE THE HEAVENS_
* Dazzling Gleam/Earthquake/Substitute (10%) x3*​
Ruin pulled _THEY_self off of Mia’s head and tumbled about in midair, for once emplying their psychic prowess to control the spin. They looped through the air, spinning both forwards and like a top until Ruin paused and cemented theyself in their position above the ground. Mia could make out a glimmer through the chaotic winds, two pinpricks of light, shining like diamonds in the rough. Though these diamonds were rough, tearing through the thick coating of sand and blazing into Ria’s eyes. The Sneasel clawed at her eyes. The area around her was filled with a heat so intense that in the beam’s path was a shower of tinkling glass. The storm howled at the wound. Mia parted a claw, and looked up warily. The coast was clear. She jumped to attention, flinging out her arms and hopping on the spot. She spread her stance, widening it further, and pulled her arms upwards. The Sneasel was straining, whipped by sands, burnt by light and cursed by sweat, to lift something out of the earth. Finally her hands shot upwards, almost effortlessly. A stark contrast to their suffering before. And out came with them four levitating stones, each sharpened into rough diamonds. Mia waved her hands over each, covering them in a thin layer of ice. The rocks shuddered in the air as the weight of the ice increased, and its surface spread across the stone. Mia lifted her arms once more, and sent each one at the Baltoy. The stones spun through the air in the shape of a square, and Mia used the ensuing avalanche as her crosshair of choice. It was a perfect kill window, she had to admit. Her head shot forward, neck bent, and a jet of thin ice shot out of her mouth. The beam, while small, almost overtook the shards of frozen rock before slowing down to let them catch up.

Ruin’s spinning stilled. They knew it was time, and nothing could stop that now.

First came the stones, each crashing into the Baltoy’s relatively frail body from different angles. Four jagged edges thrust into the weakened clay of the doll and tore through the surface, destroying most of Ruin’s outer shell, but leaving the protective inner shell still intact. The stones shattered, each of the explosions bouncing Ruin around, pushing the Pokemon into another hail of icy rock, and that doing the same. The Baltoy was pinballing around four bumpers, cracking further each time. Ruin’s slitted eyes were now fully grown holes, jagged at the edges, and icy mist pooled around them like frozen tears. 

But then came the beam. As minute as it seemed, the shock was stunning. The stopped at Ruin’s chest marking, hitting right on target, but the cold seemed to travel further into the Baltoy. Further and further until it hit the small of its back. And then it fanned outward, killing the protective shell from the inside. The Baltoy froze from the inside, its life force finally giving way to the haunting cold. The shell of the Baltoy shattered into a hundred pieces and was gathered by the sandstorm for its last rites. It carried its master high atop the clouds, the last view of light, before tumbling down to the earth below and billowing outwards into the arena once more. Ruin's pieces crashing into the ground, mingling with the earth from where it grew.

Mia then walked over to the nearby lake and rode the waves til the sun went down. She, of course, used a surfboard made from the quickfrozen remains of her foe.



*Lord of the Fireflies*


Mia Rhinestone
Sneasel (F) [Inner Focus] @ Razor Claw
Health: 5% | Energy: 62%
Condition:_”just chill, bruh”_
*Avalanche ~ Ice Beam ~ ridin’ the tube*

*Meursault*
|

Ruin
Baltoy (X) [Levitate]
Health: 0% | Energy: 70%
Condition: KOed!
_”I live again as the most dudetacular board everrr”_
* Dazzling Gleam ~ I’m bored ~ I’m board*​
*Arena Notes:*
-Four more actions of the howling storm.



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Avalanche: Accuracy (68/100, holy crap that was so close to a miss but was a _HIT_)

A2:
Ice Beam: Accuracy (32/100, HIT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Mia's Health:
19 – 12 (Dazzling Gleam) – 2 (Sandstorm) = 5%

Mia’s Energy:
72 – 6 (Avalanche) – 4 (Ice Beam) = 62%

Ruin’s Health:
33 – 22 (Avalanche) – 16 (Ice Beam) = snoconed

Ruin’s Energy:
74 – 4 (Dazzling Gleam) = 70%



*Notes:*
-Interestingly enough, Avalanche has two different methods of execution. One, where the rocks are thrown, is if damage is dealt to the icy wielder. Two, where the rocks are used as a battering ram, is where no damage is dealt. The second one was at a hazard of taking Stealth Rock damage, but that wouldn’t actually have KOed Mia anyway. I did the roll for funsies, and Mia skated by with a clean 45 on 100, needing less than 20 to prick her foot.
-Dem Accuracy rolls, Mia pulls through.

-PM me your sendouts while I clean up this sand.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I believe the Sandstorm should still be up regardless of the status of its initial user?


----------



## TruetoCheese

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> I believe the Sandstorm should still be up regardless of the status of its initial user?


Oh doesn't everything end and we begin a new bout? That's how I looked at it, at least.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Eh, I'm pretty in favor of arena lasting through bouts for long-term strategy.

Like Stealth Rocks. And Sandstorm. And Surfboards.


----------



## nastypass

TruetoCheese said:


> Oh doesn't everything end and we begin a new bout? That's how I looked at it, at least.


nnno, and i'm pretty sure weather is persistent between bouts even during normal battle arena matchups. and anyway i used the term 'bout' very loosely, mostly it was just an excuse to force a fresh matchup every time.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Eh, I'm pretty in favor of arena lasting through bouts for long-term strategy.
> 
> Like Stealth Rocks. And Sandstorm. And Surfboards.


Oh yeah crap SR lasted, whooooooops. Fixing the Sandstorm thing then.

EDIT: FIXED. Makes Ruin's last words a little less wordy, though.


----------



## TruetoCheese

The stones were cast! The future of the next bout hangs in the balance!



Spoiler: Lord of the Fireflies' Sendout:



 *Moonflower* the female Corsola <Hustle> @ Zoom Lens





Spoiler: Meursault's Sendout



 *Mawatari Yuzuko* the female Slakoth <Truant> @ Expert Belt



-LotF get your damn Sneasel out of the water, _command_ it if you must.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

We'll just go wild with Scald for now, and wait before using it. If they use a special attack against you, Mirror Coat. If they try to use a status move of any kind against you, switch to Magic Coat. 

*Scald / Mirror Coat / Magic Coat x3*


----------



## nastypass

LET'S PLAY 'CONFUSE THE REF WITH MIRROR COAT CONDITIONALS!!'

FIRST ACTION: MOONFLOWER WILL PROBABLY WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU'RE DOING SO SHE CAN MIRROR COAT IT?? SO YOU OUGHTA BE ABLE TO GET A *SUNNY DAY* IN BEFORE SHE CAN SPRAY WATER AT YOU

SECOND ACTION: WAIT IT OUT. SEE IF SHE PUTS A MIRROR COAT UP. IF SHE DOES, SMASH HER ROCKS. IF SHE DOESN'T, SOLAR BEAM HER. BUT, MORE LIKELY THAN NOT, THIS JUST BECOMES AN INFINITE LOOP AND NEITHER OF YOU GETS TO DO ANYTHING AND THIS COUNTS AS LOAFING AROUND MAYBE??

THIRD ACTION: FUCK IT, ROCK SMASH. LOAF AROUND IF YOU DIDN'T LAST ACTION.

*Sunny Day ~ Rock Smash (wait)/Solar Beam (wait)/loaf (wait) ~ Rock Smash/loaf*


----------



## TruetoCheese

The wailing sand still surged across the battlefield, a tad more mournful now, what with the death of its master. Of the Fireflies chuckled at the thought of the sandstorm being more sentient than its maker, remembering the Baltoy’s stoicness in death, even. It just happened to be that the sand was particularly graining and clumped as it flew past Of the Fireflies, just a tad too solidified, and whumped him across the cheek, leaving the impression of a tire tread gone all directions. Just pure happenstance really, no hard feelings. After all it was just a bunch of wind and dirt. As the sop  slopped off his cheek, right onto his third newest coat in descending order of collar frivolity, an idea ballooned in his mind.

Rocks. Yes, rocks. A pokeball later, Moonflower the coral refuse diddled about the battlefield, before finally finding a cozy settlement in the hole which Ruin had spun out of. She popped her arms inside and enjoyed the sandbath. Wiggling back and forth so that the monocle taped to her face didn’t jab into her nostril.

Meursault sent out a sloth. From afar it looked like she was screaming at a rug. But clearly this Slakoth was of undeniable ability, as she had a black belt to prove it. Of the Fireflies was unsure what the black belt was in, but if it was in being a rug, she damn well earned it.

*Round Nine*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
| 

Moonflower
Corsola (F) [Hustle] @ Zoom Lens
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition:_”refuse? You lil’ bitch”_
* Scald / Mirror Coat / Magic Coat x3 *

*Meursault*
 |

Mawatari Yuzuko
Slakoth (F) [Truant] @ Expert Belt
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition:_”Float like a rug, sting like a carpet”_
* Sunny Day ~ Rock Smash (wait)/Solar Beam (wait)/loaf (wait) ~ Rock Smash/loaf *​

Moonflower was nesting comfortably within the sunken ground, having the sandstorm tickle her coral horns was basically a free massage. Her stubby arms, or legs (can’t really tell with coral), wiggled about underneath her, ready for action at any moment.

Yuzuko was silent. Yuzuko was also deadly, but not right now. Right now, Yuzukuo was listening to the moaning of her now-dead partner. Ruin was in the air, and the storm was telling him of how the Baltoy was now a surfboard. Yuzuko nodded, a deep slow shake of the head filled with understanding. The sandstorm wished to be with its master, to care for them. Yuzuko continued nodding. Yuzuko nodded herself to sleep. The sandstorm tittered about, looking this way and that. A wall of grit slid in and curved downwards, using an edge to tap Yuzuko on her shoulder. Yuzuko nodded awake, curving her hands over her head and forming a ring. Yuzuko nodded and the inside ring of fur stood on end, crackling with sparks. The sandstorm stood back, slightly alarmed, and gathered up more of its storm from behind so as to defend itself in case of distress. Moonflower opened an eye, and noticed that her horns were no longer being tickled, and clawed out of her massage hole. There she saw a ring, a perfect target of sorts, barely able to contain sizzles inside it. Steam rose from Yuzuko’s brown fur, but she continued to nod, the sparks crashed into each other and set alight, bulging into a ball of fire. Yuzuko nodded and her arms opened up, releasing the containment field and allowing the ball of fire to soar into the sky. Yuzuko turned to the sandstorm, technically she hadn’t moved her face in a while but the sandstorm knew it was its turn. Yuzuko’s left arm flopped to the ground, and a claw pointed directly at the nearby sea. There was Mia  the Sneasel, surfing on a stony implement. The sandstorm quivered in anticipation. Yuzuko nodded. The sandstorm ran off to play with its master as soon as the orb of heat pierced the forming clouds above. It dove into the center of the sky and shattered, tearing apart all the hard work that the cumuli had done, absolutely resolved to let the glorious sun burn once more.

Moonflower huffed and pushed herself onto the forelegs, or forearms, one of those four forelimbs. She was supposed to wait for that piece of furniture to do something, and look where that got her. She would growl at her trainer but he fed her and stuff, so she couldn’t do that. Instead she growled at the earth, while upended upon it. It was her turn to be furniture, each of her pink branches acting as the legs to one glorious table. She was the better furniture, even when she didn’t need to be. Her body was heating up with fury, something she decided to acknowledge because her counsellors had told her to let her anger out when it was at exactly one hundred degrees Celsius. She opened her mouth and her latest growl turned into a foaming blast of water. Of course, she was still flipped over and the blast propelled her into the sky. An uninformed observer who had just informed another observer about some piece of information relating to pigs flying would turn to the sky and notice a flying pink blob far away, proceed to point at the partially informed observer, and laugh. The stream of boiling water churned in the air, rising in a general cone until Moonflower was far enough away for it to poof into heated mist and descend upon the battlefield. Moonflower reduced her hateful heat output, allowing the forces of gravity to pull her upright once more. Her cylindrical pink stub of an arm, which could simply be a stunted piece of coral, wiggled determinedly to try and shield her unmonocled eye. It did not succeed. The glare of the sun looked down on her from far above. Moonflower’s cooled head began to bubble with nonsense again. She didn’t like the way the sun looked down on her, it was demeaning. Waves of warmth undulated forth from her internal water-production organ, filling her body with anger once more. As the waves crashed against the inside of her skin, Moonflower cried out, she had had enough! The pain was unbearable. She fired another steaming jet of water at the sun itself. This beam, while determined, on point, and even set on course by Moonflower’s singularly monocled eye, could only last so long against the powers of the sun. The Corsola fell back to the earth, her wings of water taken by the sun. Limply, the steaming remnants of Moonflower’s final stream sank below to where it belonged. The ground.

Yuzuko was minding her own business nodding away when a Corsola crashed into the ground in front of her. The shockwave ran across the battlefield, but more importantly through Yuzuko. Her splayed out body a mere conduit for the movement, she was helpless as she did the worm. The thump of her legs and tail against the ground was the sounding alarm for a streak of hot water to scald the back of her rugself. Yuzuko’s nod stopped, replaced by a twitch at the base of her neck and the careful clenching of teeth to hold back a scream. Her eyes were still closed, however, as this was not that big of an emergency.

Moonflower blinked several times, then tried to rub her eyes with her stubs. This was proving unsuccessful, so she blinked again. Was Yuzuko in pain from her blasts? Did she just bring a rug to life? TRULY SHE WA- no no she had to wait and see before jumping to conclusions. That’s what the counsellors told her. Wait and see, wait and see.

The heat had left a line of crisscrossing scars across her back, but the warm air seemed to steal the steam from them. Her fur had taken the brunt of the wash, so none of the water had touched her skin, and that was a relief. Yuzuko breathed out, it was maybe time for a little snack. She half-opened her eyes and looked at her arm, which curved like a tube and plunged itself into the darkness beneath Yuzuko. The appendage squirmed about like a fishing line caught on big prey, trying to wrench it free from the unfortunately solid waters of Yuzuko. The Slakoth noted her arm’s troubles, and lifted up her torso ever so slightly. The arm pulled free, flinging itself outwards and revealing a glorious loaf of bread attached to its claws. Yuzuko brought the loaf close and caressed it with her other tapered claw.

Moonflower was disgusted. And you know what happens when Moonflower gets disgusted. Yuzuko had only taken a single bite of her precious loaf when a finely aimed shot of water knocked it out of her arms. The loaf bounced against the sand and landed a meter to the Slakoth’s side. Which to a Slakoth meant it was lost forever. Yuzuko was so saddened at being bereft of loaf that she didn’t even notice the scarring heat this time.

The sandstorm continued to play with Mia the surfboarding Sneasel. She had now given up on using the water, which had become unbearably hot to touch, and was riding on tsunamis made of sand. Now this wouldn’t be physically possible, but Ruin the surfboard was also enjoying this and opted to use its psychic powers for good, clumping up bits of sand to provide safe tubularity for everyone.



*Lord of the Fireflies*
| 

Moonflower
Corsola (F) [Hustle] @ Zoom Lens
Health: 99% | Energy: 90%
Condition:_”feel my heatred!”_
* Scald ~ wait a second ~ Scald *

*Meursault*
 |

Mawatari Yuzuko
Slakoth (F) [Truant] @ Expert Belt
Health: 84% | Energy: 100%
Condition:_”What is life without loaf”_
* Sunny Day ~ wait a minute ~ loaf *​
*Arena Notes:*
-Surf, shades, sun for another six actions! Then it’s just surf!



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Scald: Effect Chance (96/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Scald: Effect Chance (73/100, NO EFFECT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Moonflower’s Health:
100 - 1 (Stealth Rock) = 99%

Moonflower’s Energy:
100 – 5 (Scald) – 5 (Scald) = 90%

Mawatari Yuzuko’s Health:
100 – 8 (Scald) – 8 (Scald) = 84%

Mawatari Yuzuko’s Energy:
100 – 5 (Sunny Day) + 5 (loaf) = 100%

Ref:
100 – i (MAGIC COAT CONDITIONALS) = confused



*Notes:*
-How dare you imply that waiting for an opponent’s move even scratches the NIRVANIC BLISS attained by glorious loaf.
-Basically, Moonflower couldn't tell what kind of move was being readied due to infinite waiting, but she was still waiting for it. If there was only one conditional there, instead of both Mirror Coat and Magic Coat, I'd probably have rolled to see if she bopped Yuzuko with a Scald.
-HAIL THE LOAF.

-*Meursault* to command.


----------



## nastypass

(moonflower should have taken stealth rock damage on sendout, no?)

alright yuzuko, on the first action moonflower isn't protecting, mirror coating, or underground/water, nail her with a solar beam. if she makes a light screen on the first action, brick break it. loaf around on the first action she's unhittable, and work up otherwise.

after you've successfully solar beamed, use power-up punch if you didn't already brick break, or loaf otherwise.

if the weather becomes sandy, use the appropriate fighting move instead of solar beam.

*Solar Beam/Brick Break/loaf ~ Solar Beam/Power-Up Punch/Work Up ~ Solar Beam/Work Up/loaf*


----------



## TruetoCheese

Meursault said:


> (moonflower should have taken stealth rock damage-


I FUCKING HATE STEALTH ROCKS.

WILL FIX WHEN I'M NEITHER ON THE PHONE NOR HUNTING DOWN AND KILLING DUSTIN "ROCKS" BROWDER.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

TtC, did you account for Hustle in your calculations? I get 8% damage. Not that it's a big deal or anything. 

Alright Moonflower, we'll start with Rain Dance because apparently Solarbeam takes more time and energy to be used under rain, so I doubt Yuzuko will be able to pull it off in a single action (especially without STAB). Then we'll use Psychic to turn her around so she can't fire it at us, and throw her in the water. Wait for her to splash around foe a while, just be sure to zoom in right, and trap her in a Whirlpool. If she managea to hit you with Solarbeam on the first action, just Scald away! Be sure to wait and zoom though. Also use Scald if you think it's going to be impossible to trap her in whirlpool on the last action.

Rain Dance ~ Psychic (turn Yuzuko around + throw her in water) / Scald ~ Whirlpool / Scald


----------



## TruetoCheese

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> TtC, did you account for Hustle in your calculations? I get 8% damage. Not that it's a big deal or anything.


I swore I did. Regardless, fixed now. Reffing up at a point in time which is not now.


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Round Ten*

*Lord of the Fireflies*
| 

Moonflower
Corsola (F) [Hustle] @ Zoom Lens
Health: 100% | Energy: 90%
Condition:_”feel my heatred!”_
* Rain Dance ~ Psychic (turn Yuzuko around + throw her in water) / Scald ~ Whirlpool / Scald *

*Meursault*
 |

Mawatari Yuzuko
Slakoth (F) [Truant] @ Expert Belt
Health: 86% | Energy: 100%
Condition:_”What is life without loaf”_
* Solar Beam/Brick Break/loaf ~ Solar Beam/Power-Up Punch/Work Up ~ Solar Beam/Work Up/loaf *​

Yuzuko had to bide her time before she could reclaim glorious loaf. Meursault sighed. Every single time, every single battle. Whenever Yuzuko brought the loaf out in battle, she was captivated by it til the very end. Nothing could stop her, she even demanded to spend time with her loaf whenever possible. It’s like they were bread and raised together, they were inseparable. While all this ran through Meursault’s head, with a drop of water at the end to pull her out of it, Yuzuko was already whispering sweet nothings to her loaf. Something about baking in the warm heat of the sun, the blazing brilliance of the oven actualizing the internal seed process. She was brown too, like the loaf, she ventured, and her own stripes of fur glew like the seeds on the loaf.

And then it got soggy. Yuzuko’s gaze shot to the Corsola, who had fashioned a rainstick out of a piece of her coral. Her head dipped to one side, now overweight on one end. It looked like a lopsided smirk, and so it was. The glow of green that once dappled across her fur trickled away as the strands dampened, retreating from the water. She focused and focused, and the patch of green tried desperately to grow, but the beam wouldn’t show itself. Her eyes shut, she was unaware of the tightness her muscles were taking. Her limp body, barely under her own control, was making its own rules now. Moonflower quickly twisted the Slakoth around, her arms trailing behind her. The Corsola mused that she really was cleaning the rug. A fizzle of green light sprouted out of Yuzuko’s chest, and shot out just in time to tangle through the air and strike Moonflower across the head. It tapped against the hard coral between her eyes and bounced weakly to the ground, consumed by the growling water. Moonflower thought this was a good idea, and let Yuzuko follow the green trail. A flick of her mind, and a tumble to her side, and Moonflower had grabbed the Slakoth’s head and thrust it forwards and downwards. A heave backwards and she pushed her thoughts out of the emptiness inside the normal type’s mind, letting go of her foe and allowing the poor damp thing to plunge to even damper dampness.

Moonflower knew this was her element. She was a type of the water kind, raised by the reef like some individuals raised rooves. And now it was her turn to raise it. An effortless exercise for one so attuned with the water, especially in times of deluge and triumph like these. Her stubby arm pulled up, summoning a torrent of water. Like a vase being spun into shape, the glob of liquid wrapped itself around Yuzuko, smothering her in repeated splashes of water, before unfurling into a funnel. Yuzuko was at its peak, and she waved. Moonflower’s eyes turned to the dark, empty square on the ground where the loaf had printed itself, it was no longer there. Yuzuko caressed the beauty in her hands, purring softly as the whirlpool whipped about her.



*Lord of the Fireflies*
| 

Moonflower
Corsola (F) [Hustle] @ Zoom Lens
Health: 84% | Energy: 74%
Condition:_”the clouds are at MY command”_
* Rain Dance ~ Psychic Toss ~ Whirlpool *

*Meursault*
 |

Mawatari Yuzuko
Slakoth (F) [Truant] @ Expert Belt
Health: 77% | Energy: 85%
Condition: Trapped in a Whirlpool (3-4 more actions)
_”the most painful thing is knowing this weather will stifle the growth of multigrain bread :c”_
* Solar ~ Beaaaam ~ waterloaf *​
*Arena:*
-Soggy bread for six more actions.



Spoiler: Rolls:



A3:
Whirlpool: Accuracy (30/100, HIT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Moonflower’s Health:
99 – 1 (Stealth Rock) – 14 (Solar Beam) = 84%

Moonflower’s Energy:
90 – 5 (Sunny Day) – 10 (Psychic) – 1 (Whirlpool) = 74%

Mawatari Yuzuko’s Health:
84 – 6 (Whirlpool) – 1 (Whirlpool Residual Damage) = 77%

Mawatari Yuzuko’s Energy:
90 – 10 (Solar Beam) + 5 (loaf) = 85%



*Notes:*
-Sorry for the delay, was busy moving.
-Cheeky LotF, using Telekinesis without using Telekinesis. Charged a pretty high amount of energy for that maneuver though, and it did no damage. I’d say that you could use your unSTABed Psychics to either deal damage or cause movement. Turning to prepare for a throw is essentially one movement, as Yuzuko was just being readied to be thrown.
-Also because Psychic isn’t STAB for Corsola, she’d have to put in a bit more effort in convincing her grip to move around, so I let her take Stealth Rock damage for that action.
-I don’t think there’s a precedent for this, so in rain I would make it so every Solar Beam would be two action. With an added energy cost of 2% if it was ordered as a two action move.
-Slakoth and Corsola have a difference of 5 in base speed, so I let Yuzuko fire her Solar Beam just before she was moved.
-The battlers are pretty far off now, so contact moves from Moonflower will require a bit of a swim and some timing, and Yuzuko will require getting out of the whirlpool. Which in ASBpeak is extra energy or tricksy escapery, respectively.

-*LotF* to command.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

For now, just wait on any action, using Scald as default, but Mirror Coat if she tries another Solarbeam and Magic Coating anything reflectable.

*Scald / Mirror Coat / Magic Coat x3*


----------



## nastypass

you seem to have accounted for expert belt damage boost or truant damage boost, but not both... :x

well yuzuko, being stuck in a waterfall is, uh, mildly inconvenient. at least we can thunder with impunity from out here. and maybe if you loaf around just right, moonflower will mistake you for a piece of driftwood! oh, if you can tell that the first Thunder paralyzed her, use Shadow Ball instead with your magic rng powers.

*Thunder ~ Thunder/Shadow Ball ~ bagel*


----------



## M&F

Meursault vs Lord of the Fireflies
*Round 11*​


Spoiler: Challenge Rules



*Format:* 4v4 single
*Style:* set best of three followed by a regular battle. see additional rules
*DQ:* ten days
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Super Fang, direct healing, Attract. Moves will never inflict confusion.
*Additional Rules:* Trainers will PM all 4 Pokémon choices to the ref, along with which one they will send out first. The ref reveals the first picks, as well as the bench picks, and the battle proceeds in 4 bouts of 1v1 battles. Bouts end when there's a knockout, and after all four bouts, the trainers have a standard single battle with their remaining Pokémon to determine the winner.





Spoiler: Arena: Cliffside Beach



A long beach with a tall, rocky cliff on one side, and the ocean on the other. There are rocks scattered around, but it's mostly sandy.


Arena status: Soggy bread (6 more actions).


Meursault (OXOO)
*Mawatari Yuzuko* the female Slakoth
*Health: 77%* - *Energy: 85%*
*Ability:* Truant - *Item:* Expert Belt - *Speed:* 30
*Status:* Bound by Whirlpool (4 more actions).
*Condition:* ”the most painful thing is knowing this weather will stifle the growth of multigrain bread :c”
*Commands*: Thunder ~ Thunder/Shadow Ball ~ bagel

Lord of the Fireflies (XOOO)
*Moonflower* the female Corsola
*Health: 84%* - *Energy: 74%*
*Ability:* Hustle - *Item:* Zoom Lens - *Speed:* 35
*Status:* Stable
*Condition:* ”the clouds are at MY command”
*Commands*: Scald(wait)/Mirror Coat/Magic Coat ~ Scald(wait)/Mirror Coat/Magic Coat ~ Scald(wait)/Mirror Coat/Magic Coat

-----​
"Use Thunder," a distant voice pleaded. "Please use Thunder," it said. "Please stop reenacting scenes from Titanic with a loaf of bread and use Thunder," it said. Mawatari Yuzuko could hear it clearly from where she was stranded, but she seemed not to heed it. ... However, when everyone least expected it, a bolt from the stormbound dark blue-grey ripped through the short distance between the clouds and the sandy coast, zapping clean through the hapless Corsola in its path, now surely regretting all those lightningrod-shaped bramches on her head. Was that Yuzuko's doing? It was hard to tell, as she still seemed pretty deeply engrossed in the loafplay.

Whatever that was, Moonflower wasn't having any of it. Aiming carefully into the distance with her Zoom Lens, she started firing bursts of boiling hot water, timed just right to smack the faraway Slakoth right as the swirling waters pulled her into the target spot. It was just like a minigame to her, and she was gunning for the high score. Being struck by lightning yet again threw off her aim for a spell, but she bounced back just fine.

As the round approached a close, Mawatari Yuzuko barely minded the horrid burn she'd gotten across the right side of her upper body as a result of all the scalding blasts -- it was finally time for her to focus 100% again on her precious... bagel? Impossible! When did the loaf she'd been holding onto turn into a lowly bagel? Many far-off crashes of thunder could be heard as the Slakoth roared and the maelstrom grew even more turbulent. Who did this? Why is this happening? Was it the sogginess taking effect? If it's the sogginess, Yukuzo is all set to walk backwards into hell and face god.


-----

Meursault (OXOO)
*Mawatari Yuzuko* the female Slakoth
*Health: 42*%* - *Energy: 74%*
*Ability:* Truant - *Item:* Expert Belt - *Speed:* 30
*Status:* Burned (moderate). Bound by Whirlpool (1 more action).
*Condition:* Is become an avatar of ryeteous vengeance.
*Performed*: Thunder ~ Thunder ~ BAGEL?!

Lord of the Fireflies (XOOO)
*Moonflower* the female Corsola
*Health: 49*%* - *Energy: 62%*
*Ability:* Hustle - *Item:* Zoom Lens - *Speed:* 35
*Status:* Stable
*Condition:* Thinking of funny initials for when she gets that high score.
*Performed*: Scald(wait) ~ Scald(wait) ~ Scald(wait)​


Spoiler: Command resolutions, calculations, and rolls



*=Action 1*
-Moonflower waits on the enemy's move.
-Commence Mawatari Yuzuko's Thunder.
*Successful hit, due to the weather. No critical hit [41 > 5]. No secondary effect activation [53 > 30].
*20% damage is dealt. [11% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 + (2 + 2) = 20%]
*8% energy is spent. [6.5% + 1 - 0 = 7.5% ≈ 8%]
-Commence Moonflower's Scald.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [45 > 5]. No secondary effect activation [56 > 30].
*15% damage is dealt. [(8% * 1.2 * 1.25) * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1 + 0 = 15%]
*4% energy is spent. [4% + 1% - 1% = 4%]
-Mawatari Yuzuko takes 1% damage from the Whirlpool. 3 actions remain for Whirlpool.
*=Action 2*
-Moonflower waits on the enemy's move.
-Commence Mawatari Yuzuko's Thunder.
*Successful hit, due to the weather. No critical hit [26 > 5]. No secondary effect activation [79 > 30].
*15% damage is dealt. 5% damage is blocked by the damage cap. [11% * 1 + 0 + 0 * 1.5 + (2 + 2) = 20%]
*8% energy is spent. [6.5% + 1 - 0 = 7.5% ≈ 8%]
*Moonflower hits the damage cap.
-Commence Moonflower's Scald.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [36 > 5]. Secondary effect activated [27 < 30].
*15% damage is dealt. [(8% * 1.2 * 1.25) * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1 + 0 = 15%]
*4% energy is spent. [4% + 1% - 1% = 4%]
*Matawari Yuzuko is moderately burned.
-Mawatari Yuzuko takes 1% damage from the Whirlpool and 1% damage from the burn. 2 actions remain for Whirlpool.
*=Action 3*
-Moonflower waits on the enemy's move.
-Mawatari Yuzuko is bageling aroung, regaining 5% energy.
-Commence Moonflower's Scald.
*Successful hit [no roll needed]. No critical hit [67 > 5].
*2% damage is dealt. 13% damage is blocked by the damage cap. [(8% * 1.2 * 1.25) * 1.25 + 0 + 0 * 1 + 0 = 15%]
*4% energy is spent. [4% + 1% - 1% = 4%]
*Mawatari Yuzuko hits the damage cap.
-Mawatari Yuzuko takes no damage from the Whirlpool or the burn due to the damage cap. 1 action remains for Whirlpool.
*=Totals*
-Mawatari Yuzuko has lost 35% health and spent 11% energy. Mawatari Yuzuko is moderately burned. Mawatari Yuzuko is bound by Whirlpool for 1 more action.
-Moonflower has lost 35% health and spent 12% energy.


Arena status: Soggy bread (3 more actions).

Notes:
-I took the liberty of actually rolling for the Whirlpool duration. The result was max duration.
-Moonflower hit the damage cap on the second action, and Mawatari Yuzuko on the third.
-Scald in the second action successfully inflicted a burn.
-I haven't done calcs in forever, so, feel absolutely free to call out miscalculations if you spot any.
-*Meursault* commands first next round.


----------



## nastypass

man, I sure hope I can get some paralysis happening this round, or I'll be pretty _sour_dough

Hit 'em with two Thunders as long as there's no Mirror Coat or Protect nonsense awaiting. If it's a Mirror Coat, Yawn at her, but if you can't hit her with Thunder for any other reason, just sit there and let your dough rise. She's gotta let you at her eventually.

*Thunder/Yawn/loaf x3*

EDIT: it wasn't mentioned in arena status or anything, so I'd like to point out that stealth rocks are definitely still up on LotF's side, yeah?


----------



## M&F

DQ warning for Lord of the Fireflies. This one's been in the dust for plenty a while, so let's give it 96 hours. (ETA: Slightly miscalculated the DQ time, so I guess that'd be... 144 hours. Oh well, warning's given.)


----------

